
Ask HN: Why Cloudflare Doesn't Offer Public DNS Resolvers? - xstartup
Surely being among one of the largest DNS hosts, this would be beneficial for them and internet?
======
xxdesmus
Because our CEO has mentioned this on Twitter a few times I think I can safely
say - coming soon.

